# Yogurt?...



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

I give my dogs a spoonful of plain yogurt mixed in with thier food, it helps thier regularity (not like that really needs help....) and the poop is always formed and not soft, I also squirt salmon oil onto their food, seems to help with dry skin and coat, just wondering what the opinions/thoughts are of some of the folks out here, thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me! You might try a raw egg too for the skin and coat.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I do the same except I make my own kefir much less expensive and very easy. I also read on another group that the kefir is better than yogurt and has more probiotics.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Yogurt is great. My boy loves it. My husband makes frozen yogurts pops for him using dixie cups.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love Greek yogurt so that's what goes in the dog bowl too- much higher in protein than regular


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I do the yogurt and salmon oil, too.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

vat said:


> I do the same except I make my own kefir much less expensive and very easy. I also read on another group that the kefir is better than yogurt and has more probiotics.


I do the same, or make my own yogurt. I use about half a cup a day and mix their supplements into it. 

Most yogurts you buy actually do not have live cultures. I think the reason for this is longer shelf life. They will say "made with active cultures" as opposed to "contains active cultures." and, well, duh! If it wasn't made with active cultures its not yogurt. The cultures is what turns milk into yogurt! When I make yogurt I have to buy organic brands to use as my starter since they're the only ones I've found with active cultures.


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

I tried Greek non-fat plain yogurt (Fage brand) w/ Lilly who had months of soft poops (a variety of causes...parasites, food sensitivities, etc.) It didn't do much for her and she seems to have better poop (i.e. digestion) w/o it. I do give her a powder probiotic, N'Zymes BacPak plus.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Use Yogurt about every other day and fish oil everyday, seems to be working out good so far.


----------



## Washu (Apr 20, 2007)

I use a couple spoon fulls of yogurt to mix in Longevity powder in their food. The dogs love it. I also mix in some dry buttermilk into Odin's yogurt to reduce tear stains.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I give Joey a tablespoon of plain nonfat Greek Yogurt with a sliced apple a couple of times a week, as a treat.

Can I give the yogurt more often, or are there limits?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's certainly not going to hurt anything, and I'm sure it makes the food more appealing, but I don't think a spoonful of yogurt for a large breed dog is going to do anything to "regulate" their system or have poop in any particular formation.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I can do it more often, but was concerned about over-doing.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunny and I share a greek yogurt every evening. He had issues with bacteria in his ears and the vet suggested it.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I give my pup about a tablespoon of organic greek yogurt daily. She loves it. I do about a teaspoon of Cod Liver Oil and EV Olive Oil on her kibble as well. Its helped with her dry skin issues. 

I was giving a cooked egg a day as well, but she started getting mudpie poo, so I'm gonna slow down on that for a bit until things return to normal. Not sure if the egg was the problem or not, but hopefully I'll find out over the next couple days.


----------

